# Yarn Stores In London



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

A fellow KP'er recently asked for details of LYS in London as she was soon to visit.
Yesterday evening I was reading a back copy of Let's Get Crafting- Knit & Crochet and read an article entitled 'Road Trip' which gave links to various stores around the UK. One was www.stitchldn.com. This morning I have had a look at it and it not only gives details about their store location (and much more besides) but gives details of other stores in and around London with directions on how to find them.
It is a wonderful site. I would recommend it to anyone, whether visiting London or not.
Although I only live about an hour by train from London I haven't been there for some time as I can't walk too well now. I might just have to make an exception for this store.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

Harrods sell yarn bit pricey tho


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Does "John Lewis" still sell yarn? They used to have quite a large selection---also a bit pricey.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

cathie white said:


> Does "John Lewis" still sell yarn? They used to have quite a large selection---also a bit pricey.


Most John Lewis stores selll yarn, so the London one probably does. As you say though, can be very pricey.

The ones given on the stitchldn site are probably more affordable.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

There is also a great site called knitmap.com which gives you stores around the world with reviews...


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

I am the KP'er who posted about our trip to London and the British Isles. Thank you so much for this info on LYS in London. I want to check out LYS when possible. I'm really looking forward to this trip and so grateful to all the caring and thoughtful KP'ers!!


pengwensgranny said:


> A fellow KP'er recently asked for details of LYS in London as she was soon to visit.
> Yesterday evening I was reading a back copy of Let's Get Crafting- Knit & Crochet and read an article entitled 'Road Trip' which gave links to various stores around the UK. One was www.stitchldn.com. This morning I have had a look at it and it not only gives details about their store location (and much more besides) but gives details of other stores in and around London with directions on how to find them.
> It is a wonderful site. I would recommend it to anyone, whether visiting London or not.
> Although I only live about an hour by train from London I haven't been there for some time as I can't walk too well now. I might just have to make an exception for this store.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you all the KP'ers who have responded to my question about LYS in London. You are a great group!!


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

Hope you enjoy your trip to London and find LYS galore.
The information on stitchlnd web site is very informative. It was pure chance that I found it so soon after you had requested information. Hope the site is helpful.

We are making the trip in reverse later in the year. We are going from the UK to Huntingdon Beach, Orange County.Ca so will be looking for information about LYS in that area. I have managed to find a Hobby Lobby about an hour's drive away so I will have at least one craft shop to visit.


----------



## Portia (Sep 13, 2011)

pengwensgranny said:


> cathie white said:
> 
> 
> > Does "John Lewis" still sell yarn? They used to have quite a large selection---also a bit pricey.
> ...


Our John Lewis ( Welwyn Garden City, Herts. ) sells yarn - mainly Rowan. As you say, expensive but this store always have a bargain basket hidden away under a table, that I love rummaging in. Mainly odd balls, or two or three of the same dye lots. They don't make a big thing of it & you have to hunt it out but I always end up with something. Mostly Rowan brand half price or less. Last time, I found 10 matching balls of a Rowan double knitting cotton in a lovely pale blue & I have found quite large quantities on other occasions. Couldn't afford Rowan Yarns otherwise & I do love a bargain!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for the info on this site. I have just had a quick look and will be visiting the site again soon.


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

cathie white said:


> Does "John Lewis" still sell yarn? They used to have quite a large selection---also a bit pricey.


John Lewis in Oxford Street sells yarn and pattern books too. Our local charity shop in Bayswater has a section for wool, but mostly acrylic and only double or chunky knit. Sadly most of the local shops round here which sold wool have all disappeared and I now get all mine online, although sometimes the colour is a bit hit and miss.


----------

